
Does YC, Paul Graham Invest in India? - vipref
I am looking to start a conversation and have the creds and respectable resume!
======
tlb
Yes, YC funds many companies from India. The way to get funding from Y
Combinator is to apply at
[https://www.ycombinator.com/apply](https://www.ycombinator.com/apply)

